
The First COBOL Bootcamp - dy
Http://www.gracehopper.com/curriculum/cobol
======
tekkk
"Hello COBOL Cutting Edge Computer-Age Classic"

000100 IDENTIFICATION DIVISION.

000200 PROGRAM-ID. HELLOWORLD.

000300

000400 ENVIRONMENT DIVISION.

000500 CONFIGURATION SECTION.

000600 SOURCE-COMPUTER. RM-COBOL.

000700 OBJECT-COMPUTER. RM-COBOL.

000800

000900 DATA DIVISION.

001000 FILE SECTION.

001100

101200 PROCEDURE DIVISION.

101300

101400 MAIN-LOGIC SECTION.

101500 DISPLAY "Hello world, I'm back!"

101600 STOP RUN.

If this ain't april fools joke lord have mercy on us.

~~~
Buttons840
I was able to easily read that English-like syntax.

------
ams6110
Someday people will be posting similar Javascript jabs on April 1 and laughing
about how people could ever have had serious jobs working with such a
ridiculous language.

------
nicolethenerd
In case people are confused - the Grace Hopper Program at Fullstack Academy is
a real bootcamp. They do not teach COBOL - that's the April Fool's joke.

~~~
adrianratnapala
It's confusing to me, because all the April Fool's jokes appear on April the
second. You American's are always behind the times.

------
nevi-me
This is interesting. I think 2020 is an achievable number.

I'm an accountant by profession, and since I program; I got thrown into a
project at work where we had to reverse-engineer COBOL code to figure out what
the banking system was doing. It was a painful exercise by today's standards
as the code was badly written, but we pulled through.

There was a script of a few thousand lines, which calculated interest on most
of the cheque and investment products. It had the "here be dragons"
disclaimer. After defeating the dragons, I asked if I could add "dragon slayer
was here", but that wasn't going to happen, so I made it my pinned tweet
(@nevi_me).

I wonder if it would be worth my while to join the bootcamp and learn COBOL
properly.

------
adrianratnapala
I thought this was going to be a historical article about some training camp
Admiral Hopper arranged for swabbies who needed to learn COBOL.

Or at least for swabbies who _needed_ to learn programming and were _going_
learn COBOL because the way admiralty works.

------
yomly
Given that I've heard day rates as high as £2000 for a CIVIL engineer, this
would be great if it is a real thing. Alas, the timing of the post suggests
otherwise...

------
Immortalin
This is not satire right?

~~~
Mz
I am actually having enormous trouble telling. They seem to link to real
articles about their academy at real publications (such as
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/leoking/2016/01/30/shanna-
grego...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/leoking/2016/01/30/shanna-gregory-
women-in-tech-grace-hopper-impostor-syndrome/#61e21ae94f37)), plus, there is a
LOT of material here for a joke site. But it sure sounds to me like satire.

I hate April Fools so fucking much. Hate it.

~~~
nicolethenerd
Real academy, fake COBOL bootcamp. It's just that one page that's the joke -
the rest of the site is about their real JavaScript bootcamp.

~~~
Mz
Thx.

------
goatlover
What, no mention of moving the mainframe to web assembly?

~~~
nevi-me
Or just letting IBM Watson learn COBOL so we can continue figuring out how to
prevent the Node event loop from drying up.

~~~
goatlover
Or implementing Watson in JS with web workers to learn COBOL to prevent the
event loop from drying up.

------
PretzelFisch
what is the significances of 2020 in COLBOL? Given the 2038 issue COLBOL may
again become in high demand.

------
ape4
cobol would be much nicer if it accepted camelCase.

